# Seminare Normen Anwendung in Hamburg



## Safety (22 Januar 2010)

Hallo, 
Seminar Mannheim ist ausgebucht, Danke!

Jetzt steht das Seminar in Hamburg an.

*09.02.2010 Anwendung I*

EU-Richtlinien - D-nationale Gesetze und Verordnungen -Maschinenrichtlinie 2006/42/EG - Einbauerklärung - EG-Konformitätserklärung


Komplexe Anlagen - Gesamtheit von Maschinen -Zusammenbau von Maschinen zu einer -konformen Maschinenanlage mit Beispielen


Nationale, europäische und internationale Normung -Struktur der A-, B- und C-Normen für Sicherheit von Maschinen


Grundsätzliche Vorgehensweise des Konstrukteurs zur Risikobeurteilung nach DIN EN ISO 14121-1 und bei Anwendung von C-Normen


Grundsätzliche Vorgehensweise des Konstrukteurs zur Risikominderung nach DIN EN ISO 12100-1 / -2 und bei Anwendung von C-Normen -

Rangfolge von Faktoren und Prozess zur Risikominderung


Normen für sicherheitsbezogene Teile einer Steuerung (SRP/CS)DIN EN ISO 13849-1 / DIN EN ISO 13849-2 und DIN EN 62061


Bestimmung des erforderlichen Performance Level PLr von Sicherheitsfunktionen und Bewertung des Performance Level PL von SRP/CS nach DIN EN ISO 13849-1


Anwendung der DIN EN ISO 13849-1 durch Kombination von SRP/CS um einen Gesamt-PL einer Sicherheitsfunktion zu erreichen mit Beispielen Lichtvorhang - Sicherheitsrelais - Hauptschütz / Pneumatikventil


Basis-Anforderungen an die Kategorien der DIN EN ISO 13849-1 und Validierung nach DIN EN ISO 13849-2

*10.02.2010 Seminar Sicherheitsfunktionen*​ 

Normen für sicherheitsbezogene Teile von Steuerungen (SRP/CS) - Sicherheitsfunktion -Erforderlicher Performance Level PL r von Sicherheitsfunktionen und Performance Level PL für SRP/CS nach DIN EN ISO 138491​ 
Bestimmung des erforderlichen Performance Level PL r von Sicherheitsfunktionen nachAnhang A von DIN EN ISO 13849-1 oder Anhang A von DIN EN 62061 und Bewertung des Performance Level PL für SRP/CS nach DIN EN ISO 13849-1

Beispiele von typischen Sicherheitsfunktionen und Aufteilung der Sicherheitsfunktionen - Sicherheitsfunktion Handlung im Notfall (ergänzende Maßnahme)

Parameter des PL, Kategorien B, 1, 2, 3, 4 und Basisanforderungen, MTTFd, DCavg, CCF, Redundanz, Diversität, Testung, Diagnose, Systematischer Ausfall

Aufbau und Anwendung der PL-Bewertungssoftware SISTEMA mit Beispiel -Blockmethode, sicherheitsbezogenes Blockdiagramm

Anwendung von SISTEMA mit allgemeinen und programmierbaren Sicherheitskomponenten von Jokab Safety mit Beispiel Bearbeitungsmaschine

Anforderungen an die sicherheitsbezogene Anwendungssoftware (SRASW)

Einteilung von Maschinen in Bereiche - Sonderbetriebsarten

Änderungen an Maschinen, die nach Maschinenrichtlinie (MRL) oder nach den alten Unfallverhütungsvorschriften (UVV) gebaut wurden -Zusammenbau von UVV- und MRL-Maschinen



*11.02.2010 Pluto Sicherheits-SPS Anwendung*​ 

*12.02.2010 Erstellung Sicherheitsbezogener Anwendungssoftware*
​


----------



## Safety (24 Januar 2010)

*Flyer Umsetzung 13849*

Hallo,
noch eine Anmerkung, in dem weiter unten hochgeladenen Flyer Umsetzung der 13849, wird das Beispiel einer Bearbeitungsmaschine gezeigt, dieses wird in den Seminaren genau besprochen, auch die Berechnung mit Sistema.


----------



## NeilPryde (25 Januar 2010)

*Seminar Hamburg*

Hallo zusammen,
ich war letztes jahr auf diesem Seminar und fand es echt gut.Auf anderen Seminaren waren die Unterlagen und die Inhalte nicht so gut


----------

